# MARC Engine Failures



## sitzplatz17 (May 22, 2018)

One of the Facebook groups I follow has been regularly reporting engine issues for some of the northbound afternoon runs.

Anyone here have any idea what’s going on? This keeps happening when I don’t have a chance to actually swing by WAS and see what kind of equipment is on the lead. Curious what kind of locos are causing these issues and if it’s the same one that keeps failing.

Wouldn’t surprise me if it was a hippo (HHP-8)...


----------



## Thirdrail7 (May 22, 2018)

Time is catching up for the overused MARC fleet. Contrary to your thoughts, it is actually the diesels that are being a handful. They've had problems for years. They weren't meant for this and we predicted and discussed this on another board a few years ago. I think you'll find the Does MARC have a power problem brewing on the Penn Line? thread interesting.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (May 22, 2018)

This conversation goes back to 2014, when they were starting to sideline the MARC AEM-7s and most figured that this might become an issue.

The Cliff Notes version of my post:



> That being said, you have to consider the purchase. *These MPs that commuter railroads are snatching up are not particularly suited for the Penn Line. They may work out great for the Rail Runner, VRE, MBTA in addition to MARC's Brunswick and Camden Lines. Those lines poke along at lower speeds. I think MARC will learn these engines are not up for spending the vast majority of their operational time "notched out" as they attempt to pull large consists at 90mph for long periods of time.*


Couple that with an increased amount of (albeit shorter) trains operating, with less reliance on the electrics and you have the situation that is front of you. Fortunately, the Chargers are appearing and the fleet should get some relief and additional maintenance.


----------



## jrud (May 23, 2018)

FYI. If you go to the back pages of the MARC RAC minutes at https://mta.maryland.gov/content/2017-2018-marc-riders-advisory-council-meeting-minutesyou can get a good idea of all the reasons for delays and cancellations.


----------



## sitzplatz17 (May 23, 2018)

Thirdrail7 said:


> Time is catching up for the overused MARC fleet. Contrary to your thoughts, it is actually the diesels that are being a handful. They've had problems for years. They weren't meant for this and we predicted and discussed this on another board a few years ago. I think you'll find the Does MARC have a power problem brewing on the Penn Line? thread interesting.


This was super interesting, informative, and helpful! Thanks Thirdrail7!


----------

